# Where to meet at Victoria Station



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2008)

I have to meet Americans coming from Gatwick at Victoria station. I don't know the station well enough to suggest a meeting point, and I know it's a big station.

Can someone suggest an obvious, easy to find and non-confusing meeting point please.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 1, 2008)

As they come out of the Gatwick Express platforms and head onto the concourse, there is a WHSmiths on the right. They can wait outside that.

When you arrive by tube, you go to the right, where the concourse is larger. Smiths will be on your left.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2008)

Crispy said:


> As they come out of the Gatwick Express platforms and head onto the concourse, there is a WHSmiths on the right. They can wait outside that.
> 
> When you arrive by tube, you go to the right, where the concourse is larger. Smiths will be on your left.



That is where I meet people..


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2008)

And there's definitely only one Smiths? I know Euston has two branches. Just checking.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 1, 2008)

The slight problem with suggesting W H Smiths as a meeting point is that there are two of them in the Station (as I only discovered when I arranged to meet an American there a few years ago, coincidentally).

If I am meeting people at Victoria, I usually do so at the Wetherspoons which is above that Smiths, because there is only one of those, and it is right in the middle of the station.

If you want to go for the Smiths' option, be sure to say that it is the one in the middle of the station, so that they go to the right one...


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2008)

You see? This is why I check.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 1, 2008)

The second one is quite small, which is why I hadn't even noticed it, but my friend saw it first, and didn't know there was a second one, so waited there!

I am sure it would be fine if you say that it is the one in the middle of the station, though.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 1, 2008)

Why not refer to this rather handy Victoria station plan?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow - I didn't know such things existed!

ETA Both branches of W H Smith are shown on there, though


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Oct 1, 2008)

The TM lewin, next to WH Smith, seems to be unique. What about that?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 1, 2008)

Meet them by the Cheese shop, just to the right of the main escalators to the Victoria Place shopping centre above the station


----------



## Rollem (Oct 1, 2008)

meet them by the ticket gates by the gatwick express platforms


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 1, 2008)

not wh smiths hey rollem?


----------



## beeboo (Oct 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Meet them by the Cheese shop, just to the right of the main escalators to the Victoria Place shopping centre above the station



Yes - you can just smell your way there! 

And entertain yourself with cheese if the others are running late!


----------



## Rollem (Oct 1, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> not wh smiths hey rollem?



no, that would be confusing for simple folk


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 1, 2008)

two WH Smiths in Victoria station?
since when?

if there's a problem, say the main one with the seating area by the bloke who sells the Evening Standard.

i always meet at there and never had no problem.


----------



## strung out (Oct 1, 2008)

there's two smiths at loads of stations, liverpool street too i think


----------



## ethel (Oct 1, 2008)

question is, why are they getting the gatwock express (if they are). get the regular southern or first capital connect services. less than half the price and they take about 10 mins longer!


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2008)

I never said they are getting the Gatwick Express! I don't know what train they're getting.

I do like the cheese shop but it's not on the main concourse. I am leaning towards just saying the BIG WH Smiths on the main concourse.


----------



## becki1701 (Oct 1, 2008)

I usually meet people by 'a piece of cake', it's pretty much under the big sign they have hanging from the ceiling telling you where coaches, trains, buses, cabs etc are, and it's close to the exit of the tube


----------



## tarannau (Oct 1, 2008)

missfran said:


> I never said they are getting the Gatwick Express! I don't know what train they're getting.
> 
> I do like the cheese shop but it's not on the main concourse. I am leaning towards just saying the BIG WH Smiths on the main concourse.



Bear in mind that the WH Smiths has two corners and is in the busiest part of the station. If you have to, meet at the side with the Lloyds cashpoint or something.

The cheese shop is pretty easy to spot from the main concourse fwiw. It's just off the main 'square' of the station, close to the toilets and Gatwick Express bits. And it sells cheese.


----------



## onemonkey (Oct 1, 2008)

when i meet in stations i tend meet at the end of platform corresponding to the appointed hour..

platform 1 if it's 1am/pm, platform 2 at 2am/pm..   halfway between platforms 7 & 8 at 19:30 

This only works at large stations with sensible platform layouts


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Bear in mind that the WH Smiths has two corners and is in the busiest part of the station. If you have to, meet at the side with the Lloyds cashpoint or something.
> 
> The cheese shop is pretty easy to spot from the main concourse fwiw. It's just off the main 'square' of the station, close to the toilets and Gatwick Express bits. And it sells cheese.


 
Hmm. Maybe I will choose the cheese shop then. I do enjoy cheese.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 1, 2008)

the WH Smith in the centre isn't all that big.
and there Evening Standard seller's pitch is always at the same spot.

gee...some of you make Victoria station sound like a magical maze with hidden doors and secret tunnels. it isn't all that difficult!


----------



## tarannau (Oct 1, 2008)

It's not. I'm merely guiding someone to the cheese shop. It'll take all of a minute to get there from WH Smiths and it's a little more pleasant to stand there.


----------



## Rollem (Oct 1, 2008)

missfran said:


> I never said they are getting the Gatwick Express! I don't know what train they're getting.


tell them to get the gatwick express


----------



## ethel (Oct 1, 2008)

missfran said:


> I never said they are getting the Gatwick Express! I don't know what train they're getting.
> 
> I do like the cheese shop but it's not on the main concourse. I am leaning towards just saying the BIG WH Smiths on the main concourse.



thorntons! smack bang in the middle of the concourse.

well, advise them not to touch the gatwick express. £30! eek!


----------



## ethel (Oct 1, 2008)

Rollem said:


> tell them to get the gatwick express



why?


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> the WH Smith in the centre isn't all that big.
> and there Evening Standard seller's pitch is always at the same spot.
> 
> gee...some of you make Victoria station sound like a magical maze with hidden doors and secret tunnels. it isn't all that difficult!


 
We're talking about Americans here.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 1, 2008)

So long as you like the smell of cheese 

Strangely (olfactorily strange, that is), it's next door to a branch of Lush, so the smell of cheese gets muddled up with the smell of perfumed soap.

ETA Although Lush might have gone?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 1, 2008)

missfran said:


> We're talking about Americans here.



It was an American the day I discovered that there were two W H Smith stores!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 1, 2008)

I always meet on the steps of The Apollo Theatre where Wicked is on. Just opposite the  Station.

You can't miss that big green face on the poster.


----------



## Rollem (Oct 1, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> why?


coz then missfran can arrange to meet them at the tickets gates by the gatwick express platforms.  do try to keep up....



vauxhallmum said:


> I always meet on the steps of The Apollo Theatre where Wicked is on. Just opposite the  Station.
> 
> You can't miss that big green face on the poster.


that's assuming they can find their way out of the station


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 1, 2008)

Rollem said:


> coz then missfran can arrange to meet them at the tickets gates by the gatwick express platforms.  do try to keep up....
> 
> 
> that's assuming they can find their way out of the station




Which is a very important point - there are several ways out of the station. 

Just go for the newsagent in the middle of the station (you could even tell them it's near platforms 9 and 10, in case they can't find the middle). Or tell them to meet you in the pub above the newsagent in the middle of the station, if you don't know exactly what time they will be there.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2008)

I have designated the cheese shop, on the basis of there being only one of them, and quite easy to find. and not wanting to be in the pub at 9am. I have advised them of their choice re: Gatwick Express or normal train. It is done.


----------



## Rollem (Oct 1, 2008)

<waits>


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 1, 2008)

Meet them in the pub ABOVE the big WHS and small array of shops!! They'll be gagging for beer, surely?



> and not wanting to be in the pub at 9am



PAH!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 1, 2008)

is the cheese shop simply called 'The Cheese Shop?'


----------



## tarannau (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes. Genius isn't it.


----------



## ethel (Oct 1, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> ETA Although Lush might have gone?



it's still there!


----------



## CharlieAddict (Oct 1, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Yes. Genius isn't it.


 
and all they sell is cheese?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 1, 2008)

Pretty much. They may have a display of crackers if you're lucky.

They actually sell some decent, deep-filled sarnies in there at surprisingly reasonable prices too. They may be using up old cheese ends for all I know, but it's comparatively good value for station food.

Slightly bizarrely the shop assistants have always been oriental in appearance every time I've been in there, Japanese at a guess.


----------



## mrsfran (Oct 1, 2008)

CharlieAddict said:


> and all they sell is cheese?


 
And some chutneys and biscuits. But mostly cheese.

I had the best cheese and pickle sandwich I've ever eaten from there.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 1, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> If I am meeting people at Victoria, I usually do so at the Wetherspoons which is above that Smiths, because there is only one of those, and it is right in the middle of the station.


I meet people there too. You can have a drink whilst you're waiting, and look out over the concourse for them.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 1, 2008)

i always meet people at the wetherspoons,


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2008)

Meet them by the bogs on the left-hand side and they can spend a penny (or rather 20 or 30 pence)


----------



## ethel (Oct 1, 2008)

The cheese shop also sells, rather importantly, tayto crisps. yum!


----------



## PacificOcean (Oct 1, 2008)

For future reference Victoria has a big sign hanging down saying "Meeting Point" on the main concorse.


----------



## strung out (Oct 1, 2008)

how come they named a station after a member of the spice girls?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 1, 2008)

strung_out said:


> how come they named a station after a member of the spice girls?


 

It wasn't you idiot.


----------

